# Wie hoch ist euer Stromverbrauch im Jahr als Gamer?



## kero81 (7. April 2021)

Greetings, 
musste vor kurzem wiedermal Nachzahlen. Ich hatte einen Stromverbrauch von 3170 kWh im letzten Abrechnungsjahr. xD 
Wie siehts bei euch so aus? 

Gruß
Kero81 | Markus


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2021)

Welchen Sinn hat es, dir jetzt einen Gesamtstromverbrauch eines Haushaltes zu nennen ohne irgendwelche Zusatzinformationen (Anzahl Personen, Warmwasserbereitung/elektr. Heizung oder nicht,...) oder gar Angaben was das "Gaming" damit zu tun hätte (Stromverbrauch des PCs)? 

Ich verbrauche pro Jahr irgendwas zwischen 4500 und 4800 kWh. Und jetzt...?

(Der Anteil des "Gamings" daran dürfte <1% sein).


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2021)

Einfach just for Fun. Du kannst ja Angabenüber Haushaltsgröße usw machen, wenn Du möchtest. 
Ich habs bei mir mal grob überschlagen und bei mir macht Gaming knapp 2/3 aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2021)

2020: 1100 kWh. 

2-Personenhaushalt. Bzw. 1-und-fünf-sechstel-Haushalt, weil meine Freundin seit Oktober ihren eigentlichen Wohnsitz in Düsseldorf hat. 

2,5-Zimmer-Wohnung, innenstädtisch. 

Meine Rechner fressen wenig Strom (s. Signatur/Profil) und zocken tue ich eh kaum noch. Lampen sind komplett auf LED umgestellt seit langem. Bei allen Elektrogroßgeräten wird darauf geachtet, dass es nicht der allergrößte Stromfresser ist. Und sonst achte ich schon darauf, nicht überflüssig Festtagsbeleuchtung anzuhaben. Düster mag ich es aber auch nicht. 

Wassererwärmung/Heizung per Fernwärme. 

Vollzeit berufstätig, nicht im Home Office, auch nicht-computerbasierte Hobbes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2021)

Also das hier sind 2 Haushalte / 4 Personen ohne elektr. Wasser/Heizung (das läuft noch über Öl).


kero81 schrieb:


> Ich habs bei mir mal grob überschlagen und bei mir macht Gaming knapp 2/3 aus.


Keine Chance es sei denn du bist Profigamer oder Hardcore-Arbeitsloser^^

2/3 von 3170 kWh sind rund 2110 kWh. Angenommen dein PC + Peripherie bräuchte sehr großzügige 500W an Strom dann müsstest du 4220 Stunden lang pro Jahr spielen um 2110 kWh zu verbrauchen. Oder anders gesagt fast 12 Stunden täglich. Wie gesagt Profi oder Hartzer (oder Student der Sozialwissenschaften... ). 


Ich rechnes bei mir mal andersrum: Spielzeit pro Woche sind vielleicht 2-3 Stunden (wenns hoch kommt... Vollzeit-Job + kleine Tochter = Freizeit denied). Lastverbrauch meiner Mühle beim zocken sind etwa 350W.
350W x 2,5h x 52 Wochen = 45.500 Wh = ~ 45 kWh.

...wie gesagt, etwa 1% des Gesamtstrombedarfs hier. Erstaunlich gut aus dem Bauch raus geschätzt


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2021)

Vorab... ich bin natürlich der übelste Pro und alle die besser sind Cheaten! 
Ich hab bei mir so gerechnet: 800W PC (grob überschlagen, 750W NT +Nippes) x 6Std täglich : 1000 =4,8kWh x 365 Tage = 1752kWh. Dabei fällt mir auf, das ich mich wohl verrechnet hab!   Also doch nur grob etwas mehr als die hälfte.
Ich bin natürlich auch Berufstätig, 40 Std. Woche.


----------



## flx23 (7. April 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir so gerechnet: 800W PC (grob überschlagen, 750W NT +Nippes) x 6Std täglich : 1000 =4,8kWh x 365 Tage = 1752kWh. Dabei fällt mir auf, das ich mich wohl verrechnet hab!  Also doch nur grob etwas mehr als die hälfte.


Also nur weil ein 750W Netzteil verbaut ist heißt das nicht das sobald der PC an ist diese Leistung verbraucht wird... 
Das war vielleicht vor 15 Jahren so wo Prozessoren (fast) den gleichen Verbrauch hatten, egal ob last a lag oder nicht. 

Ein Rechner im idle brauch heutzutage weniger als 100W


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2021)

Jo, klaro.  Ich habs einfach grob überschlagen. Wenn der Rechner an ist, zocke ich. Es is selten das der nur vor sich hin idelt.


----------



## flx23 (7. April 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, klaro.  Ich habs einfach grob überschlagen. Wenn der Rechner an ist, zocke ich. Es is selten das der nur vor sich hin idelt.


Also wenn dein System wirklich 800w aus der Dose ziehen sollte müsste da ein maximal übertakteter 5950x (250 - 300W) und eine ebenfalls maximal übertaktet 3090 ( 450 bis 500W) drin sitzen. Oder du hast ein sli System... 

Aber wie @Incredible Alk schon schrieb, 500W sind viel für einen gaming Rechner. 

Ich hab vor nem Jahr mal gemessen was mein Rechner (3900x + Vega64) in prime95 und cinebench parallel braucht. Das wären ca. 550W


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2021)

Okay! Dann frag ich mich grad warum ich jährlich immer so arg ansteige. Ich konnte es mir nur durch vorletztes Jahr die neue HW und letztes Jahr die neue Graka erklären.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich grad warum ich jährlich immer so arg ansteige.


Beim suchen nach Stromkosten hauptsächlich diese Dinge betrachten:
1.)  Welche Geräte benutze ich die Temperaturänderungen als Ziel haben (Temperaturänderungen kosten viel Energie)?
2.) Welche Geräte nutze ich besonders lange (Nutzungsdauer ist in aller Regel viel wichtiger als Leistungsaufnahme an sich)?

Alles was nicht zu 1 oder 2 zählt kannste schonmal vorerst vergessen, alles was beide Kriterien erfüllt (etwa nen Kühlschrank...) sollte besonders betrachtet werden.

Bei mir ist der Verbrauch beispielsweise zum letzten Jahr dadurch recht viel gestiegen, dass meine Frau jetzt viel häufiger selbst kocht als früher (als wir noch kinderlos waren - und kein Lockdown war ). Herd + Spülmaschine --> Temperaturänderungsgeräte^^


----------



## flx23 (7. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Verbrauch beispielsweise zum letzten Jahr dadurch recht viel gestiegen, dass meine Frau jetzt viel häufiger selbst kocht als früher (als wir noch kinderlos waren - und kein Lockdown war ). Herd + Spülmaschine --> Temperaturänderungsgeräte^^


Waschmaschine und Trockner darf man da auch nicht vergessen 

Ansonsten ist Licht noch ein beliebter unterschätzen Faktor. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Okay! Dann frag ich mich grad warum ich jährlich immer so arg ansteige. Ich konnte es mir nur durch vorletztes Jahr die neue HW und letztes Jahr die neue Graka erklären.


Von was zu was hast du denn aufgerüstet? 

An sich kannst du auch bei deinem Energielieferant dir kostenlos ein Leistungsmessgerät ausleihen und mal durch die Wohnung gehen. Kühlschrank und Gefriertruhe etc immer für 24h messen
Den Rest einfach Verbrauch messen und durch die Zeit teilen sodass man einen Mittelwert hat


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2021)

Hm, Wama und Trockner haben doch keinen Stanby Modus? Ich nutze die nur am Wochenende und die werden danach auch am Schalter Aus geschaltet. Würde auch nicht sagen das ich 2020 mehr gewaschen habe, als 2019. Licht, da habe ich alles LED. Habe allerdings ne Hue Bridge, zwei Hue Play Bars und diesen LED Strip. Ob da der Standby btw verbrauch so hoch ist?! Die sollen glaube ich nur max 9W verbrauchen wenn in Betrieb. 
Ich habe von einem 2600K und einer 980 Ti auf 3700x und 3080 aufgerüstet. Ansonsten gibts bei mir noch nen LG 65UK6470 und einen Denon 1404. Dauerhaft AN ist eigentlich nur der Kühlschrank/Gefrierfach.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

Wir verbrauchen in unseren 3 Personhaushalt ca. 3000 kwh im Jahr. Wohnung  3 ZKB 80 qm² (Balkon).
Haushaltsgeräte und Fernseher sind relativ neu und sparsam.  Die Waschmaschine und Trockner im Keller auch.
Die Heizung ist Erdgas bzw Nahwärme. Aber wird kaum genutzt da das Haus gut isoliert ist. Und meistens auch in den letzten Wintern nicht ganz so kalt.
Zocken tu ich am PC (seit ein paar Wochen wieder) so im Schnitt 3 Stunden am Tag.
Unser Sohn zockt gelegentlich PS4. Aber die verbraucht ja nicht viel.


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2021)

Hm, dann sind meine 3170kWh ja schon richtig viel. =(


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

Ja ich finde das ~ 3000 kwh als Einzelperson schon viel ist.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, dann sind meine 3170kWh ja schon richtig viel. =(


Finde ich auch. Du ziehst pro Tag mehr als 8kWh aus der Leitung. Die müssen ja irgendwo hin gehen. 

Wir kommen im 2-Personen-Haushalt mit 100m² Mietwohnung auf ca. 2000kWh im Jahr. Relativ moderne Geräte, keine Elektroheizung oder so ein Zeug. Rechner, die vielleicht so 250W unter Last ziehen + Aquarien mit k. A. wie viel Verbrauch. Von 7:00-16:30 ist hier allerdings niemand zu Hause. Irgendwas von dem machst Du anders.


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2021)

Die Frage ist nur, was! Ich bin auch locker 9-10 Std am Tag nicht zuhause... Hab schonmal meine Sicherungen in der Unterverteilung der Wohnung aus gemacht, um zu gucken ob der Zähler weiter läuft. Tut er aber leider nicht.  Also schonmal kein Stromdieb. Muss mir wohl mal so ein Messgerät ausleihen und der Stromfresser suchen.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. April 2021)

10.378kWh waren es hier im Jahr 2020.... 2 Personen Haushalt. Aber was das mit dem Gamen zu tun hat?
Noch läuft der Gaming-PC gar nicht... da kannst dann locker noch mal 1000kWh im Jahr drauf rechnen  Denke der wird so um die 2,5-3kW ziehen... 

Der Stromverbrauch von PC Komponenten war für mich aber noch nie ein Kaufargument. Das is sowas von minimal aufs Jahr raus gerechnet... ob jetzt ne GPU 50W mehr oder weniger verbraucht ist mir vollkommen egal.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Muss mir wohl mal so ein Messgerät ausleihen und der Stromfresser suchen.


Wenn du selber nicht da drauf kommst, was bei dir am meisten Strom frisst, ist das wohl eine gute Option.  



Kuhprah schrieb:


> 10.378kWh waren es hier im Jahr 2020.... 2 Personen Haushalt. Aber was das mit dem Gamen zu tun hat?
> Noch läuft der Gaming-PC gar nicht... da kannst dann locker noch mal 1000kWh im Jahr drauf rechnen  Denke der wird so um die 2,5-3kW ziehen...


10K KWh mit 2 Personen? Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr noch Solarien oder sowas im Betrieb?


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch von PC Komponenten war für mich aber noch nie ein Kaufargument. Das is sowas von minimal aufs Jahr raus gerechnet... ob jetzt ne GPU 50W mehr oder weniger verbraucht ist mir vollkommen egal.


Naja, es kommt drauf an was man macht.  Und was man für Hardware hat. Wenn man am Tag 10 Stunden spielt mit voller CPU und Grakalast kommt da schon was zusammen.


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 10K KWh mit 2 Personen? Wie macht ihr das? Habt ihr noch Solarien oder sowas im Betrieb?


Er ist E-Auto-Fahrer


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er ist E-Auto-Fahrer


Achso. Das hätte er vielleicht noch dazu erwähnen sollen.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. April 2021)

Wie heizen elektrisch und haben 2 E-Autos.. wobei aber nur eines zu Hause geladen wird, ich selber kann auf Arbeit einstecken  
Bei uns läuft fast alles via Strom. Im Gegenzug ist unser Verbrauch bei Gas oder Öl bei 0. Einzig rund 300kg Pellets pro Jahr die verheizt werden, aber sonst.. Strom only.


----------

